# True Assets LLC - Arizona



## Zoly

Just left me a voicemail, can't find anything on here. Has anyone had experience with them? I've heard of them somewhere and I'm thinking it was bad but I can't find where. Might have been good but I know I have heard their name before. Searching true assets on here only gives me three threads, none of which mention the company.


----------



## tak

They are out of Ohio and cover like 6 states. I have thier pricing sheet and even though its low, its better thab some $25 grasses is all I can remember. They pay every week. If you want the prici ng ill email to you tonight so pm your email


----------



## Cleanupman

Do you have experience working with them???


----------



## dac1204

Their prices for Florida is laughable at best. $17 for initials and recuts no bidding. more $15 lock boxes and $18 lock changes. They run back ground checks and you get to pay or it up front with a credit card. no thanks


----------



## dac1204

Zoly said:


> Just left me a voicemail, can't find anything on here. Has anyone had experience with them? I've heard of them somewhere and I'm thinking it was bad but I can't find where. Might have been good but I know I have heard their name before. Searching true assets on here only gives me three threads, none of which mention the company.


 
I looked at your website and saw the pictures that you took of the two rooms. You call that 36cyds of debris? I see some charge backs in your future. I see about 12-14 at most and would try to bill for 15 so they could cut it down to 12. I could fit all of that on my 5 x 10 trailer granted it would be stacked.


----------



## Racerx

We had a thread about them on here earlier, I have'nt worked for them but in the earlier thread we had pretty much come to the realization that they are probably going to get your 40.00 for the backround check and disappear...:shifty:


----------



## KSimple

*We work with them*



Zoly said:


> Just left me a voicemail, can't find anything on here. Has anyone had experience with them? I've heard of them somewhere and I'm thinking it was bad but I can't find where. Might have been good but I know I have heard their name before. Searching true assets on here only gives me three threads, none of which mention the company.


Hi;

We work with them. They are great! They told us up front their prices were low but once I saw them I realized they are not lower than most others and they pay promptly the week after you complete. For instance if you complete a work order and submit your photos on 5/3/13 you will be paid on 5/20/13. That to us is great....why wait 45 to 90 days for your money? 

Good Luck!


----------



## m2six

*True Assets*

Where is their website? I am trying to contact this company.


----------



## m2six

How do I find their contact information?


----------



## Cleanupman

http://www.truassets.com/

This was our response to them...

Hello Andreea,

After reviewing your requirements and pricing, we will have to decline
your ofer to haveAladay LLC assist you with any type of preservation work.
Two factors.
#10 I asked if your organization has direct contracts with lenders and if
you were subbing out other companies work...you told me you had direct
contracts with lenders.
The Pruvan system belongs to FAS...
#2) your pricing is not conducive to our business model.

Good luck with your search.
Thank you for considering Aladay LLC..

Thank you...


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

*TruAssets, LLC.*

Here is the previous thread link.. 

I WOULD NOT WORK WITH THEM AT ALL. Charges $40 for background check then disappears without a phone call. You have been warned... Also KSimple is the ONLY "vendor" on here bragging about this company. RED FLAG? :whistling2:

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1747&highlight=TruAssets


----------



## SethNKC

We just got on with a company Called Edgemark. We were looking more into it they pay weekly & are out of Arizona. That is where Truassets is out of as well which say they pay weekly. Im wondering if they are the same company. The reason im saying this is because both in Arizona, Both pay weekly, Both founded in 2013, one of the coordinators for edgemark also works for Truassets (via, facebook information) prices are very similar other than edgemark does not make you pay for background upfront. Edgemark seems to be legit, we will know next Friday if they are going to pay. 

Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman

SethNKC said:


> We just got on with a company Called Edgemark. We were looking more into it they pay weekly & are out of Arizona. That is where Truassets is out of as well which say they pay weekly. Im wondering if they are the same company. The reason im saying this is because both in Arizona, Both pay weekly, Both founded in 2013, one of the coordinators for edgemark also works for Truassets (via, facebook information) prices are very similar other than edgemark does not make you pay for background upfront. Edgemark seems to be legit, we will know next Friday if they are going to pay.
> 
> Thanks


Please followup with infor on pay...
Thanks


----------



## david

*hi*

i had talked to them today,told them was only company i knew that wanted you to pay for background check,i said i just had one 2 weeks ago done i can fax,they said no we stopped doing that because contractors were forging information 18.00 cu yd for ohio a dumpster is 15.00 cu yd you do the math,anyone besides ksimple actually done work for them


----------



## Craigslist Hack

KSimple said:


> Hi;
> 
> We work with them. They are great! They told us up front their prices were low but once I saw them I realized they are not lower than most others and they pay promptly the week after you complete. For instance if you complete a work order and submit your photos on 5/3/13 you will be paid on 5/20/13. That to us is great....why wait 45 to 90 days for your money?
> 
> Good Luck!


Because getting $80.00 a yard beats $20.00? Why let someone else make money on your back?


----------



## Cleanupman

Craigslist Hack said:


> Because getting $80.00 a yard beats $20.00? Why let someone else make money on your back?


some people just don't get it...


----------



## SethNKC

We have been in contact with them the last week and a half in regards to work in our area, told us to send over the vendor packet and 40.00. I asked if they had work in our area and what kind of volume were we looking at & they then said they don't have any work in our area but signed a big contract with a client and was going to get thousands of work orders sent over. So here it is Wednesday and I called back, Yet still there has been no work orders come through but I should still pay for the back ground check so im in the system when it comes through. HA!


----------



## BRADSConst

SethNKC said:


> We have been in contact with them the last week and a half in regards to work in our area, told us to send over the vendor packet and 40.00. I asked if they had work in our area and what kind of volume were we looking at & they then said they don't have any work in our area but signed a big contract with a client and was going to get thousands of work orders sent over. So here it is Wednesday and I called back, Yet still there has been no work orders come through but I should still pay for the back ground check so im in the system when it comes through. HA!


You wanna send me $40 just incase I get work in your area? :innocent: I'll put you on my "list" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gypsos

BRADSConst said:


> You wanna send me $40 just incase I get work in your area? :innocent: I'll put you on my "list" :lol::lol::lol:


Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos

Craigslist Hack said:


> Because getting $80.00 a yard beats $20.00? Why let someone else make money on your back?


Because a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. 

One of the reasons I walked away from construction is because I got tired of having to wait for 90 days to see how much of my draw actually got approved and paid. 

Also the pricing varies by region. Around here if you tell someone you want $80 per CY they will laugh so hard they pee on themselves.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Gypsos said:


> Because a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.
> 
> One of the reasons I walked away from construction is because I got tired of having to wait for 90 days to see how much of my draw actually got approved and paid.
> 
> Also the pricing varies by region. Around here if you tell someone you want $80 per CY they will laugh so hard they pee on themselves.


HUD pricing for a small yard is $80.00 and for debris it's $50.00.

The bird is in hand either way. You guys are just letting someone else eat half of it first.


----------



## jrata

did u have any persons name mentioned to u


----------



## G 3

After 2 1/2 years, the names are probably no good anymore.


----------



## MPSFIRM

m2six said:


> How do I find their contact information?


The owner there, Bob Cardid, approached me to do work for them in Florida. I declined. Their prices are laughable. Anyone who is willing to work for those prices needs to seriously re-evaluate their business there is no money to be made there and they LOVE to lie, just like every other regional I have dealt with. I have their contact number. 602-795-2461. 

Good luck


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MPSFIRM said:


> The owner there, Bob Cardid, approached me to do work for them in Florida. I declined. Their prices are laughable. Anyone who is willing to work for those prices needs to seriously re-evaluate their business there is no money to be made there and they LOVE to lie, just like every other regional I have dealt with. I have their contact number. 602-795-2461.
> 
> Good luck



Death by preservation is what that number will get you.


----------



## MPSFIRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Death by preservation is what that number will get you.


EXACTLY!!! Gotta cut out the middle man. No money to be made with low end regionals like this...


----------



## Maryjanebehave

*Do not get fooled by these cheats!*

Yeah, I was excited to be wooed by this company, who found me on Linked In, and reached out. I was flattered and we are down about 40% last years revenues...its slow around here...so I began jumping through their hoops to get on board. I filled out this, read over that, talked to my insurance guy, talked with a very charming young man named Felix, and was told I would have to get my liability and E and O through their insurance guys. Lloyd's of London? Barclay's? Why pay Mercedes prices for a Chevy? It started seeming a bit manipulative when we got down to my areas of coverage, and he was really insisting I accept a larger area than I wanted to cover, that I was only going to get outdoor work until I got "their" insurance so I needed to make it up in volume...then he showed me the pricing on the mows! WTF?? $30 for an acre up to 36" in height??? $20 for a 5000 sq ft lot? Up to 36" in height? And the likelihood that I would be driving 100 miles from one $20 to another $20 was real! Oh my goodness, I wasted so much valuable time on this BS. If you want to waste your time, you go right ahead, but MY time is valuable to me, and it pisses me off when someone else wastes it like I am a fool. Here is what I wrote after seeing the price structure, to Felix at Edgemark..."Hi Felix, 
Well, I wish I could be writing a different letter tonight, but after thinking long and hard about what you guys are asking from us (in terms of switching from a bonded, highly rated, but generic, commercial insurance with E & O, to a name brand insurance company with E & O, with the exact same coverages and limits) compared to the price structure of the mows, and the area of coverage we are going to haver to commit to doing, both my husband and I think you guys are way out of range. If you can find someone willing to do that work for that amount of money, while paying Lloyd's of London or Barclay's premiums, you go right ahead! 
Here is the least we are being paid to mow an acre anywhere else (Cyprexx, National Real Estate Services, Altisource, Solid Foundations, Paramount, Mortgage Contracting Service, and Sentinel are on my list), and that amount minimum is $30.00 for 0-5000 square feet under 6 inches in height. Most pay $35-38. 
On lots that are 1 acre, we are paid a minimum of $80, and if it is 36" in height, it pays $185.00. We did not set these prices. These are industry standard, and I am quoting you the minimums here.
You informed me that the company's expectation is that we to commit to covering a 50 mile radius, no questions asked, meaning the possibility that I will have mows up to 100 miles apart is present, and I will be paid between 20 and 30 bucks for up to an acre, for grass that could be 24 inches in height? That is absurd. That is bizarre and mercenary at best.
You seem like a great guy, and I am stunned and shocked that you thought I, or any other professional with their wits about them, would work under the price structure you propose. Sorry I wasted your time, and that you wasted mine. I have little spare time, and I certainly would never have wasted it like this, as I am sure knew. I feel really manipulated, because you know no one decent would work for nothing, and after insurance and equipment and licensing and taxes, nothing is what it would be! 
I am sure they train you to lead us on like you did so flawlessly, and to reveal the pricing only after we got so deeply involved in the onboarding process that we would not buck, but screw that Felix. Get a job that doesn't make you look bad. This one does.
We are most emphatically not interested in working with Edgemark. We like to eat and live indoors, and we would not be doing that on 30 per acre or 20 per lot. Thats not making a living , that is not making any profit to speak of, and we like profit. It is why we work. 
I think you people are crazy.
MJ and Larry B."
Glad I listened closely during the payment part of the scam they are perpetrating. Like Craigslist Hack and MPS Firm said below, this is death by preservation money and I am so worth a better check than THAT.
RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE.


----------



## airraid73

Maryjanebehave said:


> Yeah, I was excited to be wooed by this company, who found me on Linked In, and reached out. I was flattered and we are down about 40% last years revenues...its slow around here...so I began jumping through their hoops to get on board. I filled out this, read over that, talked to my insurance guy, talked with a very charming young man named Felix, and was told I would have to get my liability and E and O through their insurance guys. Lloyd's of London? Barclay's? Why pay Mercedes prices for a Chevy? It started seeming a bit manipulative when we got down to my areas of coverage, and he was really insisting I accept a larger area than I wanted to cover, that I was only going to get outdoor work until I got "their" insurance so I needed to make it up in volume...then he showed me the pricing on the mows! WTF?? $30 for an acre up to 36" in height??? $20 for a 5000 sq ft lot? Up to 36" in height? And the likelihood that I would be driving 100 miles from one $20 to another $20 was real! Oh my goodness, I wasted so much valuable time on this BS. If you want to waste your time, you go right ahead, but MY time is valuable to me, and it pisses me off when someone else wastes it like I am a fool. Here is what I wrote after seeing the price structure, to Felix at Edgemark..."Hi Felix,
> Well, I wish I could be writing a different letter tonight, but after thinking long and hard about what you guys are asking from us (in terms of switching from a bonded, highly rated, but generic, commercial insurance with E & O, to a name brand insurance company with E & O, with the exact same coverages and limits) compared to the price structure of the mows, and the area of coverage we are going to haver to commit to doing, both my husband and I think you guys are way out of range. If you can find someone willing to do that work for that amount of money, while paying Lloyd's of London or Barclay's premiums, you go right ahead!
> Here is the least we are being paid to mow an acre anywhere else (Cyprexx, National Real Estate Services, Altisource, Solid Foundations, Paramount, Mortgage Contracting Service, and Sentinel are on my list), and that amount minimum is $30.00 for 0-5000 square feet under 6 inches in height. Most pay $35-38.
> On lots that are 1 acre, we are paid a minimum of $80, and if it is 36" in height, it pays $185.00. We did not set these prices. These are industry standard, and I am quoting you the minimums here.
> You informed me that the company's expectation is that we to commit to covering a 50 mile radius, no questions asked, meaning the possibility that I will have mows up to 100 miles apart is present, and I will be paid between 20 and 30 bucks for up to an acre, for grass that could be 24 inches in height? That is absurd. That is bizarre and mercenary at best.
> You seem like a great guy, and I am stunned and shocked that you thought I, or any other professional with their wits about them, would work under the price structure you propose. Sorry I wasted your time, and that you wasted mine. I have little spare time, and I certainly would never have wasted it like this, as I am sure knew. I feel really manipulated, because you know no one decent would work for nothing, and after insurance and equipment and licensing and taxes, nothing is what it would be!
> I am sure they train you to lead us on like you did so flawlessly, and to reveal the pricing only after we got so deeply involved in the onboarding process that we would not buck, but screw that Felix. Get a job that doesn't make you look bad. This one does.
> We are most emphatically not interested in working with Edgemark. We like to eat and live indoors, and we would not be doing that on 30 per acre or 20 per lot. Thats not making a living , that is not making any profit to speak of, and we like profit. It is why we work.
> I think you people are crazy.
> MJ and Larry B."
> Glad I listened closely during the payment part of the scam they are perpetrating. Like Craigslist Hack and MPS Firm said below, this is death by preservation money and I am so worth a better check than THAT.
> RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE.


What state are you out of, I'm in North Carolina and we worked for edgemark for 3 months and that was about it.you talking about ripoffs. At first we were doing our area , then they started to have us do cuts 100 miles plus ..when we didn't get to them they charge us back and have us work that was late and charge us for it..well thank God you didn't sign with them..

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryjanebehave

Hi There, my experience was in Texas. I am not the only one to have been shocked at the lowball pricing I guess. Sounds like most of us escaped with little more than a bad taste in our mouths. Best luck to you all in your next client! MJ


----------

